# This should be simple



## emathis (Mar 19, 2003)

OK, I know there must be something I'm missing, but here's my problem:

I changed my programming recently and got rid of the superstation package (since their not in HD I rarely watch them), so now they show up red in my favorites list. I figured I would just go into settings and uncheck them. The problem is they aren't in the channels listing to uncheck. The channels listed are just channesl available to me and they of course are not available. So how the heck do I get them off my favorites guide. The only thing I can think of is to delete the whole list and start over, but that seems like too much work for a simple change. Any ideas? Yeah this is on a 922.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It is unfortunately a known issue... and we were just discussing in this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188122


----------

